# CD changer wires & power?



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm trying to install a hard-disk MP3 player in the trunc of my '04 325xi, and I have 2 questions:

1. The player is supposed to connect to the CD changer cabling, but there is an extra wire which need to be connected to +12V. Where is the best place to tap for +12V in the trunc? It would be best if the power there depends on the engine being on/off.

2. What do the CD changer wires look like? I know that one of them is 3-pin, and supposedly there was a 2nd one - 6-pin square. I cannot seem to find the 6-pin in my trunc - instead I have 2 coaxial cables. I presume one of them replaces the 6-pin wire. Is that true (coaxial cable instead of 6-pin on newer models), or do I have to look harder  ?

BTW, I talked to the guys that sold me the player - they say that 6-pin connector comes on non-DSP cars, and coaxial on DSP cars. But they claim that there are no DSP 3-series in the US (it only comes on 5-er and X5s). I think they are mistaken about the last point - and that's where all the confusion comes from. Am I right?

Thanks.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

st_o_p said:


> 2. What do the CD changer wires look like? I know that one of them is 3-pin, and supposedly there was a 2nd one - 6-pin square. I cannot seem to find the 6-pin in my trunc - instead I have 2 coaxial cables. I presume one of them replaces the 6-pin wire. Is that true (coaxial cable instead of 6-pin on newer models), or do I have to look harder  ?


It may be wrapped up in the fuzzy tape bundles back there. If there isn't any sign of it near the 3-pin connector you found, you might have the wrong 3-pin connector.

If you want to come over, I could help you poke around in there.

If you had DSP (and I agree that is is almost impossible in a US 3er) you'd have a DSP button in your center console. You don't - you have the same sound system as I do.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> It may be wrapped up in the fuzzy tape bundles back there. If there isn't any sign of it near the 3-pin connector you found, you might have the wrong 3-pin connector.


I just installed my Alpine changer yesterday. There are 2 set of bundled cables. I found the correct ones directly behind the changer support (between it and the body (fender)). The other bundle seemed to be larger and was located between the changer support and the wheel well.

Good luck with your installation.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> If you had DSP (and I agree that is is almost impossible in a US 3er) you'd have a DSP button in your center console. You don't - you have the same sound system as I do.


I do have a button on the center console - but that's the H/K button; I presume that's not the one you're talking about.

Anyway, I'll take advantage of the offer to come over at your place, Terry. I can use a little help on this one. I'll send you a private msg.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

doesn't dsp = h/k


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

HW said:


> doesn't dsp = h/k


Nope. HK is an upgrade with "better" (or at least different) analog audio components - amp and speakers. DSP is a different system which carries the audio from all the devices (CD changer, etc.) to the head unit and then to the amp as digital SPDIF signals on coax cables. The DSP system also has configurable digital effects like "concert hall" that you can apply to the signals.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Nope. HK is an upgrade with "better" (or at least different) analog audio components - amp and speakers. DSP is a different system which carries the audio from all the devices (CD changer, etc.) to the head unit and then to the amp as digital SPDIF signals on coax cables. The DSP system also has configurable digital effects like "concert hall" that you can apply to the signals.


From what I understand is that the h/k has a very rudimentary DSP equivalent to the "spatializer" button on your boom box so that there is some minor modification the sound quality. To be able to do this it needs a good stereo source. That is why if you have a weak signal you want to turn it off.

True DSP is not available on the 3 series.


----------

